# Best shell...



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have been pass shooting canadians for a couple years now but this fall me and my buddies are going to get into decoying them...Which none of us have the money to buy the big foots...So i was just wondering if any body could help me out on which shells are the best for a decent price...

Cody


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I think that for the best buy and quality are the Carrylite supermagnums that are 80 bucks for 6 at Cabelas. These things are very long and tall and will look good from very far distances. Any spread needs at least six of these.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

You're going to get a bunch of answers on this question, most of which will conflict. Might as well start here. 

I had a half dozen Carrylite supermags and sold them after one season, because the paint started to chip & flake off and the snap on white cheek pieces started coming off. The paint issue happens a lot with all Carrylite decoys and when it does, I've never yet been able to get paint to stick again.

I think a guy is smarter and money ahead to spend just a bit more and get better quality.

The GHG shells are very realistic and reasonably priced (around $120 a dozen). I have a dozen, and after two seasons the only issue has been that the head holes in some of the bodies have worn to the point a head doesn't snap in tight. The paint & flocking have held up great to some hard use.

For my money, the best all around shells (and floating decoys) are made by G&H. They are tough and the paint is practically bullet proof. The twist lock head system simply works flawlessly, period. G&H mags run around $150 a dozen.

The bulk of my spread (about 5 dozen) are G&H mags & super mags, and all of my floating duck decoys are G&H's...


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I havent had any problems with my carrylights other than the cheek patches are a little loose on them but are easy to fix. I have two dozen standards and four dozen mags and they work great. However I do agree about the GHG. They are awsome decoys and hold up well. I cant get enough of them in my spread.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

One vote for Higdon Stackables.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have GHG oversized shells.....I have been very happy with them.....I also bought the motion stakes for them.....This will give a full body look to these decoys.....But decoys are like women and guns to guys....Everyone has the type they like :lol:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

you should just start a "decoy fund" amongst your buddies. IMO, its better to save and buy the best than not and have them look sub-par.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Go with G&H or GHG 
you really dont need Supermags, Mags are good, the standards also work well and are cheaper.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Carrylite magnums are supberb and dont chip unless ur throwing them like a football at a football game. Then i would say G&H standards or magnums because of the head postions they rule 99.99 per 12 for standards. Then GHG


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Carrylite makes some economy goose shells, they look alright, they may not be the best looking decoy out there, but they are cheap(55 bucks a dozen) and they will add to your spread


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah those are cheap but small but i guess if each of you chip in about $150 you could get a nice spread going.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Shells, GHG with the motion stakes hands down. Way better than anything else.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

also man if you dont have any money check out your local news paper for rummage sales taht have decoys we just got 12 shells and 2 full bodies for $40  way better than buying new and they look great. Check ebay out to they got some good deals sometimes.


----------

